
Coronavirus Data Visualizer from Germany's Best Kept Secret - jbenz
https://www.germanysbestkeptsecret.com/corona/?ref=hn
======
AaronWard
Nice! I kind have a python package that generates something similar to what
your website shows
([https://github.com/AaronWard/covidify](https://github.com/AaronWard/covidify))

------
jbenz
After submitting this, I discovered:

If you click the coronavirus icon in the top left a few times, the data
doesn't seem quite that bad...

